# [SOLVED]kompilacja ffoksa @ 2006.0

## piotrek_123

witajcie, skompilowalem sobie w nocy gen2 i wywalilo mi sie na kompilacji qt, ale to pominmy. firefox log z kompilacji:

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o nsBidiFrames.o -c -DOSTYPE=\"Linux2.6\" -DOSARCH=\"Linux\" -D_IMPL_NS_LAYOUT -I./../../../xul/base/src -I./../../../xul/content/src -I./../../style/src -I./../../forms/src -I./../../../base/src -I./../../../../content/events/src -I.  -I../../../../dist/include/xpcom -I../../../../dist/include/string -I../../../../dist/include/dom -I../../../../dist/include/content -I../../../../dist/include/gfx -I../../../../dist/include/widget -I../../../../dist/include/locale -I../../../../dist/include/view -I../../../../dist/include/necko -I../../../../dist/include/js -I../../../../dist/include/caps -I../../../../dist/include/pref -I../../../../dist/include/htmlparser -I../../../../dist/include/webshell -I../../../../dist/include/plugin -I../../../../dist/include/docshell -I../../../../dist/include/mimetype -I../../../../dist/include/webbrwsr -I../../../../dist/include/oji -I../../../../dist/include/util -I../../../../dist/include/unicharutil -I../../../../dist/include/lwbrk -I../../../../dist/include/imglib2 -I../../../../dist/include/accessibility -I../../../../dist/include/xpconnect -I../../../../dist/include/java -I../../../../dist/include/exthandler -I../../../../dist/include/intl -I../../../../dist/include/uconv -I../../../../dist/include/layout -I../../../../dist/include -I/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-firefox-1.0.7-r4/work/mozilla/dist/include/nspr        -fPIC  -DGENTOO_NSPLUGINS_DIR=\"/usr/lib/nsplugins\" -DGENTOO_NSBROWSER_PLUGINS_DIR=\"/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins\"  -fno-rtti -fno-handle-exceptions  -Wconversion -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wno-deprecated -Wno-return-type -w -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -ffunction-sections -O2  -DGENTOO_NSPLUGINS_DIR=\"/usr/lib/nsplugins\" -DGENTOO_NSBROWSER_PLUGINS_DIR=\"/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins\"  -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include ../../../../mozilla-config.h -Wp,-MD,.deps/nsBidiFrames.pp nsBidiFrames.cpp

nsTextFrame.cpp: In member function `nsReflowStatus nsTextFrame::MeasureText(nsIPresContext*, const nsHTMLReflowState&, nsTextTransformer&, nsILineBreaker*, nsTextFrame::TextStyle&, nsTextFrame::TextReflowData&)':

nsTextFrame.cpp:5222: internal compiler error: Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

gmake[5]: *** [nsTextFrame.o] Błąd 1

gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-firefox-1.0.7-r4/work/mozilla/layout/html/base/src'

gmake[4]: *** [libs] Błąd 2

gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-firefox-1.0.7-r4/work/mozilla/layout/html/base'

gmake[3]: *** [libs] Błąd 2

gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-firefox-1.0.7-r4/work/mozilla/layout/html'

gmake[2]: *** [libs] Błąd 2

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-firefox-1.0.7-r4/work/mozilla/layout'

gmake[1]: *** [tier_9] Błąd 2

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-firefox-1.0.7-r4/work/mozilla'

make: *** [default] Błąd 2

```

moje /etc/make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -s -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-gnome -gtk gtk2 qt kde alsa apache php python mono"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://sunsite.icm.edu.pl/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="pl"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

```

moja maszynka to:

celeron 1.7GHz, 256 ram, 40 GB dysk, 2.6.15 jajko 

Nie mam pojecia czemu tak sie robi.. czy to kwestia flag? USE? systemu? gcc/g++?  z gory dzieki za pomoc.

----------

## Belliash

kreciles CPU/RAM?

zarzuc memtesta.

jaki gcc?

----------

## piotrek_123

procesor ani ram nie byl ruszany.

gcc 3.4.4

memtesta nie mam teraz jak odpalic bo nie ma mnie w domu a lacze sie po ssh z komputerem.

chyba ze mogo to jakos sprawdzic bez rebootu?

----------

## Belliash

Mialem ten sam problem jak krecilem CPU, ale teraz jest juz OK, stad to pytanie.

Co do memtesta to chyba jednak trzeb go zresetowac :/

Puki nie sprawdzisz ramu nie mamy co kombinowac z tym za bardzo,

----------

## piotrek_123

rafkup, odbieralem ostatnio kompa z serwisu po flashowaniu biosu i ram byl dobry. ale to zaczekam poprostu do jutra. chyba ze to moze byc wina czegos innego bo x'y mi sie skompilowaly..

----------

## Belliash

mi tez sie polowa softu kompilowala.

A na kilku faultowal na maksa  :Razz: .

Moze po flashowaniu zmienily sie jakies ustawienia w BIOSie dot. RAMu? Moze timingi?

Ciezko powiedziec.

----------

## piotrek_123

ok, sprawdze to.dzieki:)

----------

## go4pc

moje /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -s -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

Flaga --fomit-frame-pointer nie jest zalecana dla dla CXXFLAGS - u mnie ona powodowala problemy z kompilacją

----------

## Belliash

 *go4pc wrote:*   

> moje /etc/make.conf
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -s -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -ffast-math -ftracer -finline-limit=1200 -fno-ident -fforce-addr -fpeel-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -funroll-loops -funswitch-loops -ftree-vectorize -fprefetch-loop-arrays -frerun-cse-after-loop -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mno-align-stringops -minline-all-stringops -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fpermissive -fno-enforce-eh-specs -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wno-deprecated"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--enable-new-dtags,--sort-common,--as-needed -Bdirect -s"

PORTAGE_STRIP_FLAGS="--strip-all --discard-all -R .comment -R .note -R .note.ABI-tag"
```

Bez problemowo.

Kompiluje sie wszystko, chyba ze jakis pakiet nie lubi --as-needed  :Razz: 

----------

## rampage7

na kręconym procesorze to normalka. Na niekręconym już nie bardzo normalka, ale możesz mieć zakurzony wentylator, padajacy powoli zasilacz itp. Jak masz windows to spróbuj go pokatować np. prime95 (pod linuxa 32-bitowy też jest ale musisz poszukać), choć z własnego overclockerskiego doswiadczenia wiem że prime95 jest dobre, ale kompilacja glibc i libquicktime potrafi wysypać się na moim podkręconym procku który stabilnie przeszedł 8-godzinny torture test w prime95.

W każdym razie błąd jasno wskazuje na sprzęt co też Ci wyraźnie w tym logu pisze.

----------

## rasheed

 *go4pc wrote:*   

> Flaga --fomit-frame-pointer nie jest zalecana dla dla CXXFLAGS - u mnie ona powodowala problemy z kompilacją

 

Od gcc 3.4 flaga ta nie stwarza żadnych problemów.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Drwisz

Ja stawiam na pamięć. U mnie taki problem się pojawiał gdy, ustawiłem zły zegar odświerzania pamięci. Sprawdź je. Miałem troszkę łatwiej bo ustawiłem ccache. Za drugim razem kompilacja dochodziła do końca.

----------

## piotrek_123

ale ja tez mam ccache - mozesz sprecyzowac co i jak?, a o tej fladze ze nie jest szkodliwa to wiem.

----------

## Drwisz

Hmm... Widzisz długie kompilacje gdy zostały przerwane z powodu błędu pamięci miały dosyć losowy charakter. I szybszy przebieg kompilacji dzięki ccache (część pracy już została wykonana i zapisana a przez to zmniejszała się zasobożerność pamięci) powodował normalne zakończenie kompilacji.

To tyle.

----------

## piotrek_123

no to tyle to ja wiem, ram jest na 100 dobry bo komp byl serwisowany, mozze da sie ten proces jakos zoptymalizowac? bo w make.conf mam w features ccache ustawione itp. moze zwiekszyc rozmiar bufora z 2 GB na wiekszy? ew. moze macie jeszcze jakies pomysly..? plzzz.. bo gtk sie skompilowalo, x'y tez, kernel wszystko smiga.. tylko qt i firefox?

----------

## Belliash

Moze wyczysc ccache i sprobuj jeszcze raz?

----------

## piotruspan

 *Quote:*   

> no to tyle to ja wiem, ram jest na 100 dobry bo komp byl serwisowany

 

no przyznam ze mnie rozbawiles  :Smile:  to tak jakbys powiedzial ze po wizycie w ASO masz nowy samochod...

----------

## piotrek_123

@piotrus mialem blad z biosemktory moglbyc wywolywany przez albo ram albo bios,sprawdzali te 2 rzeczy i to byl bios. nie twierdze ze mam nowy samochod:D mowilem ze sprawdzalimi tez rami tyle, zre zrozumiales. poza tym to maly OT jest.

```
ithilien ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.70GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -s -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -s -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://sunsite.icm.edu.pl/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apache apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli crypt ctype cups dba dri eds emboss encode esd expat fam fastbuild foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 idn imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mad memlimit mikmod mng mono motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl php png posix python qt quicktime readline sdl session simplexml soap sockets spell spl ssl tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis xml xml2 xmms xsl xv zlib linguas_pl userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

jakies pomysly? wrzucilem to tez na bugzille i czekam.. narazie sprobuje skompilowac sobie cos innego jako browser:)

----------

## piotruspan

tu nie ma co na bugzille zgłaszać, bo to raczej Twój sprzęt szwankuje

takie błedy to ja miałem przy przetaktowanych pamięciach-nie wszystko się chciało skompilować

na poczatek spróbuj zmiejszyć taktowanie pamięci, procesora, otwórz obudowę, bios ustaw na SAFE, pożycz od kogoś inne pamięci - słowem kombinuj aż znajdziesz przyczynę

możesz też jeszcze bardziej bezpieczne flagi ustawić http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags, wyłaczyć ccache ?!? nie wiem co jeszcze

 a firefoxa to od razu nie musisz kompilować, jest też wersja bin

----------

## piotrek_123

zmienic taktowanie pamieci? a jak to najlepiej zrobic? bo nigdy tego nie robilem.. dzis odpale wieczorem memtesta to sie dowiem, a flagi mam wlasnie takie ustawionewiec niewiem czy moge jeszcze bezpieczniejsze ustawic... ale i tak wielkie dzieki za pomoc. ale smiechowo bo gtk+ sie skompilowalo a qt nie chce;) jak ogarne sie w domu to kde z paczki poszukam sobie. chyba zemoglibyscie mi podac jakiegos linka gdzie takowe binraki sie znajduja? z gory thx, i od razu powiem, ze to nie jest moje lenistwo. believe me.dzieki za odp PiotrsPan:) pozdrawiam i milego wieczoru.

----------

## piotruspan

taktowanie zmienia się w biosie !

ten Memtest86 też warto zapuścić

----------

## piotrek_123

hej hej hej:) siedze w pracy wiec spokojnie odpisze, memtesta zapuscilem na dluzszy czas wczoraj, zmienilem w biosie taktowanie pamieci(bo sam tam pogrzebalem sobie) i teraz qt sie skompilowalo, kde sie kompiluje, wiec nie powinno byc problemów. memtest nie zwrocil zadnych komunikatow o bledach i nie znalazl nic zlego wiec juz jest spoko, dzieki wam wielkie za pomoc, jak mi sie tez ffox skompiluje bez bledow to sie odezwe:) dzieki wam wszystkim za pomoc, bo uzywajac innych dystrybucji nie spotkalem sie z zyczliwoscia wobec problemow:) a tu mila niespodzianka:) pozdrawiam serdecznie i jeszcze raz wam wszystkim b.dziekuje:) piotrek

----------

## piotruspan

prosimy bardzo  :Smile: 

rozumiem, że to jednak pamięci miałeś po prostu przetaktowane ?

----------

## piotrek_123

tak, bylo jakos dziwnie ustawione:) zmienilem na 100 Hz i smiga wszystko pieknie jak sie nalezy:) dzieki jeszcze raz za pomoc:)

----------

